# xantas!?



## Josita

Que es eso porfa!!!!
Lei en un comentario a un video!!!!Y no entendi nada!!!!
Gracias de antemano y abrazos!!!!!


----------



## diversa

Oi! Xanta? ou CHANTA?  Em espanhol argentino existe CHANTA mas é palavra lunfarda, é uma gíria. Qual foi o contexto? Muda também a fonética.


----------



## Josita

diversa said:


> Oi! Xanta? ou CHANTA? Em espanhol argentino existe CHANTA mas é palavra lunfarda, é uma gíria. Qual foi o contexto? Muda também a fonética.


 
Bem o contexto era assim:estavam insultando a um grupo juvenil de sucesso que modificou sua maneira de cantar e agir,transformando-se em góticos,emos e ''xantas'' (assim estava grafado o termo, eu somente transcrevi da mesma forma na qual tomei conhecimento).
Obrigada pela atenção!!!!


----------



## diversa

Eu não conheço essa palavra no castelhano "argentino" e duvido muito da existência por causa da grafia: o "x"é utilizado raramente no começo da palavra e menos ainda na língua coloquial. Se os "insultantes" fossem argentinos a única palavra, que aliás é quase um insulto, poderia ser "chanta". É igual para feminino ou masculino e trata-se de uma pessoa mentirosa, enganadora que não cumpre com suas obrigações, que não faz bem seu trabalho... Se você tirou a palavra de um subtitulado alguém pode ter misturado a fonética porque em português o som "ch" pode ser um "x" (????)


----------



## Josita

Hmmm sempre fico em dúvida porque sei que na internet as pessoas escrevem incorretamente pela pressa ou desconhecimento mesmo ( incluindo eu mesma ).
Achei que os insultantes fossem ou da Argentina ou do próprio Chile,de onde o conjunto de adolescentes é originário.
Diversa muito obrigada pela ajuda,sua explicação se encaixa no contexto!!!!No entanto quem escreveu me deixou totalmente confusa e não sou de levar dúvidas para casa!!!!
Abraços 

PS:Um dia vou escrever tão bem em espanhol quanto você escreve em português!!!!


----------



## jandro_pardo

Olá!

Muitos moços espanhois estão a escrever (em internet ou em sms) o som que normalmente se grafa /ch/ com um /x/...

Chico: *xico


----------



## Fluteroo

jandro_pardo said:


> Olá!
> 
> Muitos moços espanhois estão a escrever (em internet ou em sms) o som que normalmente se grafa /ch/ com um /x/...
> 
> Chico: *xico



Iso cheira a Galego coma o Lacon con Grelos, mas os galegos xantan ao meio dia; mentres que os brasileiros costuman "jantar" á noite, Non mo negues que inda que non son galego sei có mellor que pode fazer a mocidade galega e mergullar nestas leiras que non sonlle alléias.


----------



## Fluteroo

Querida Diversa, los dos somos de la ciudad más gallega del mundo, Buenos Aires y te cuento que gracias a haber estudiado mucho el Portugués, me deslumbré la primera vez que ví un texto en Gallego, la cuna de lo que es hoy en día el idioma de nuestros vecinos brasileños, ellos estan recuperándolo después de mucho tiempo de injusta represión y nosotros, aunque sigamos riéndonos de los chistes de gallegos, sabemos que son de fierro y gente noble y trabajadora, esto de la X que te confunde es una consecuencia del resurgimiento de su idioma y muy saludable que así sea, Mafalda estaría conmigo en la hinchada de Manolito para que asi sigan las cosas.


----------



## Fluteroo

Y a vos,Che! Gallegito Jandro- Pardo, que bien que te sale el " Reintegrado" !

Pifiei, não foram os galegos quens escreveram "Xantas" na rede senão a turma de além das montanhas e no mesmo significado que os argentinos usam Chanta ( pr.Tchanta) e  que há pouco vimos aquí como *Papo Furado * Onde já se viú, Xantas Ueones, xilenos pilantras? São as trevas do vulcão que fazemnos delirar.


----------



## Mangato

Que tal amigos. En el idioma dallego coexisten las dos palabras pero con significados totalmene distintos. 
*Xanta*, es la 3ª p. singular del presente de indicativo del verbo xantar, que más o menos se corresponde con *janta*, y digo más o menos porque _xantamos_ a medio día y en Brasil _jantam_ por la noche. 
Chanta es una losa de piedra clavada verticalmente en el suelo,normalmente para cerrar una finca, además de la 3ª p. del presente de indicativo del verbo chantar, que significa clavar en el suelo.
Aprovecho para enviar "meus cumprimentos"

Mangato


----------



## tony jimenez

Chanta, es una palabra despectiva como en brasil seria igual a caraio o mané. En español seria "pringao" o "payaso".
Ej: Ese chanta es un listo,  ese de ahi es un chanta o vos sos chanta.


----------



## nusa

Josita said:


> Bem o contexto era assim:estavam insultando a um grupo juvenil de sucesso que modificou sua maneira de cantar e agir,transformando-se em góticos,emos e ''xantas'' (assim estava grafado o termo, eu somente transcrevi da mesma forma na qual tomei conhecimento).
> Obrigada pela atenção!!!!


 

Acho que talvez poderiam ser o que aquí na Espanha se conhecem como "frikis"


----------



## Fluteroo

nusa said:


> Acho que talvez poderiam ser o que aquí na Espanha se conhecem como "frikis"


Te aseguro que Cañita Brava no es un "Chanta" y que sí lo son muchos que creen usarlo a su favor.


----------

